# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Ahad nama

## ayaz_cool

ALLAHUMMA SALLI WASALLIM WABARIK ALA SAYYIDINA MUHAMMADINIL FAATIHI LIMA UGHLIQA WAL KHAATIMI LIMA SABAKA WAN NAASIRIL HAQQA BIL HAQQI WAL HAADI ILA SIRAATIKAL MUSTAQEEMI SALLAL LAAHU ALAIHI WA ALA AALI WA ASHABIHI HAQQA QADRIHI MIQDAARIHIL AZEEM.

Qadri kar Qadri rakh Qadriyon mein utha
Qadre Abdul Qadire Qudrat numa ke Waaste

Ahad Naamah


Sayyidina Rasuli Akram Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim said : "Whoever recites this Ahad Naamah one in his lifetime, he will be taken away with Imaan [true faith] in his heart."

And Rasulullah Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim says that he guarantees that this person will go to Jannah [Paradise].

Hazrat Jaabir Rathia Allahu anh says that he heard Rasulullah Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim say: " Man has three thousand [3000] types of diseases in his body, One thousand of these diseases doctors have medicine for and they can treat these. two thousand are such that there is no medicine to cure them. Whoever will keep this Ahad Naamah with them Allah [Subhaana Hoo] will save him from the two thousand [2000] diseases.

Hazrat Abu Bakr Siddiq Rathia Allahu anh says, " Whoever keeps this Ahad Naamah with him will be safe from snakes and scorpions, and magic will have no effect on him and people who think bad of him will not be able to say anything bad about him. 

Hazrat Khaatuna Jannat Rathi Allahu ta 'ala anhaa says she heard Sayyidina Rasuli Akram Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim say: "Whoever will use this Ahad Naamah in a time of difficulty his need will be fulfilled". 

Whoever will write this Ahad Naamah with Misk [musk] and Zafran [saffron] and drinks it, washing it with water, his aql [intelligence] will improve, and whoever memorizes it or some of it and whatever he memorizes he does not forget, that will also help his memory. 


Hazrat Amir ul Mu'mineen [the isnaad doesn't say which] Rathia Allahu anhu says that whoever reads this Ahad Naamah and give the thawaab to someone who is deceased, the grave of such a person will be lighted from east to west.

If someone puts it in the grave, the deceased person will :

When Munkar and Nakir [the questioning angels] come to question him their questions will be made easy on such a person. Allah Subhaana Hoo will take the Athaab [chastisement] away from his grave one lakh yards [one hundred thousand] to the right, forty thousand yards to the left, forty thousand yards from his head and forty thousand yards from his feet. The grave will be so wide that the eye will not be able to comprehend. 

Allah Subhaana Hoo has given this property to this Ahad Naamah, If it is kept in a grave on Yawm ul Qiyaamah [the Day of Standing] the person will rise from the grave as if it is an angel and he will wear the garments of Jannah [Paradise]. He will have Buraaq for riding and Allah Subhaana Hoo will say to this person: "I have an Ahad [covenant] with you that you will be happy because you read this Ahad Naamah in the world every day. I am going to fulfill this promise today and I am going to put a crown on your head and I am going to give you the garments of Jannah. I am going to give you Buraaq to ride on. There will be no questioning from you and you will be sent to Jannah without any chastisement and I will also forgive any person who you ask me to forgive." And he will be sent to Jannah in this manner. His face will be lit like the full moon on the fourteenth night. The people of Mizaan ul Hashr will say that this person must be a prophet or a Wali or one of the Salihoon. The Angels guarding Jannah will say: " No, this person is not a Prophet, he is just a slave of Allah Subhaana Hoo from the Ummah of Rasulullah Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim. The only reason his face is lit like this and why he is wearing the garments of Jannah is because he used to keep the Ahad Naamah with him and this is the Noor and Barakah of this Ahad Naamah, that he is in this blessed position." The people will say: "We were in the world for such and such a time. It is sad that we did not use Ahad Naamah at that time, and we were sort of away from it." 

This collection of Isnaads for Dua is taken from a booklet in Urdu entitled ' Ganjeena Akbaari' published Kutub Khaana ' Ishaatul Islaam. These Du'a may also be found in the well known book 'Faqri Majmu'a Wazaa'eef' as well as in the books 'Yazdah Surah Shaeef', and 'Majmu'a Wazaa'eef'. The Isnaads found in this booklet [presently in your hands] are English renderings of isnaads found in Ganjeena Akbaari although Isnaads for these Dua are also found in the above cited works as well some what in greater detail.


Yaa Hasan

----------

